# New Copperhead on order



## MArbo (Jul 17, 2010)

I was down to see Mel at Ankona about two weeks ago and gave him my deposit for a new Copperhead. I am planning a small side console, 50hp Hotsu TLDI, 12 gal gas tank up front and small live well in back. I am planning on customizing the rod racks with a different type of rack that has bungees. Are there any Copperhead owners that can give me input on anything they wish they done different on their boat? Or anything they wish they had customized themselves? Thanks guys, I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

that 50 will fly on that boat I have the 40 and its more than enough. The only thing I would have liked was rod holders on my platform.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That will be a sweet skiff. What color are you going to go with?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I would have liked one rod holder on my poling platform.
And maybe a little different rod racks. 
Or I might just have Mel install some rear rod tubes as well in the future.

I suggest a Strongarm Products casting platform.
I probably would have gone with more power, my outboard is a 30. 
But it'll be fine with it.
I would just like to break the 30mph line. lol 

I love the trailer, love the hull, love the way it's setup.
Trim tabs are a MUST.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

I picked up my copperhead in early January.  Over all I like it as it is now.  Added a tach, remote tilt/trim switch, a switch panel with breakers, an anchor pole to stake the boat, a single rod holder on the poling platform, and toe rails to keep fly line on the deck. Oh yea, if you are going with a tiller steer, I recommend a strong arm tiller extension with kill switch.  It had been years since I operated a boat with tiller steer.  On these skiffs I find it to be ideal.  And, don't get too large a cooler. I purchased a 65 qt Yeti.  Way too big.  Stick with the 45.  Probably the one change would be a 40  in place of the 30 hp four stroke.  I put a good bit of effort into finding the correct prop for the boat as I use it. It runs well and has a great hole shot and runs 27-30 depending upon the load.  I think a little more power would be nice for those days when the bay is slick as glass.  I am happy with it and I am sure you will be with yours.  Matter of fact pleased enough I plan to purchase a second one next spring. That one will have the 40 hp.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

One other item, since you have asked about our what would we do. If you plan to run a hydraulic jack plate as I do, I would get about 4-6 more inches of height on the poling platform allowing clearance if you tilt the motor with the plate raised. The plate makes a noticable difference in performance. However, that is not the reason I run a jack plate, I like the additional 3-5 inches of shallow running it offers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

look at some pictures of older Hells Bay 16' Waterman/Whipray.

IMO, still the best layout for a small skiff! Rolled gunnels, center box, front deck, rear side boxes on each side. Poling platform and casting platform. This type of layout makes the most of the limited space and still has enough storage.

Mel can do this on The Cooperhead or SUV17. In fact this was how the 1st Copperheads were layed out. With a 30hp 4 stroke I would guess low 30's, shallow draft, tons or other pros.

I guess most want their builds with so much "crap" that it requires a 50 hp to run similar speeds plus I would really like to see some draft numbers with a 50hp. Higher speed is nice, but by increasing the draft you have just broken what a flats boat or skinny water skiff are designed to do in the 1st place. 

I'm not at all bashing anyone's build, but in some waters 1"-2" makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I managed to hit 29.0 on the GPS today in a bad chop across the ICW.
Had another angler, and all the gear in the skiff. 
Hole shot is great with the Hot Shot Turbo prop. 
I went with the advice of Espiritu Santo for his research on props for the skiff.
It was staying between 28.3-29.0MPH on the GPS at WOT in a mean chop.
With the right conditions, should hit 30mph. 

I would probably go with a slightly taller poling platform if you want a jack plate.
I love my low profile poling platform, but it completely takes away the thought of putting a JP.

But I remember someone on here posting their Copperhead with a JP and said that it wasn't worth the hassle for the small gain in performance.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

If I recall correctly the Copperhead was not designed to run with a jack plate and performance decreases with the JP. Espiritu or Mel will know for sure, but just what I heard.

Copperheads have always had the hull, liner & cap setup as far as I know and never available in rolled gunnel. SUV's are dead sexy in a lodge style setup.

As for the motor weight, forget about it it is 27 lbs difference between a 30hp 'hatsu 4stroke and a 50hp 'hatsu TLDI.  Move the battery forward or the cooler or carry less chit on the boat.  Go on a diet...   ;D

Mr. Mike - See what items can't be added later, which really should not be much.  But other than that, I'd suggest running the boat for a few weeks after you get it to see what you want / need.  But it sounds like you're going with a pretty simple layout. Good luck!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> In fact this was how the 1st Copperheads were layed out..


Are you sure about that?
If you know where any pictures are of that layout I would love to see them! The copper head is one of the boats on my HOT list. I got to ride in Mel's demo boat! Awesome ride for such a small skiff. I swear it is more stable than my buddies HPX which is the boat I have the most experience with. 
Anyway, MrMike, are you gonna have Mel fab your rod holders or are you putting them in aftermarket?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> ...Matter of fact pleased enough I plan to purchase a second one next spring.  That one will have the 40 hp.


Other than a 40...what other changes are you gonna make! I think your skiff is sweet. That's 'bout the way I would lay mine out. 30 all the way!


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

> > ...Matter of fact pleased enough I plan to purchase a second one next spring.  That one will have the 40 hp.
> 
> 
> Other than a 40...what other changes are you gonna make! I think your skiff is sweet. That's 'bout the way I would lay mine out. 30 all the way!


I cannot think of anything else.  As far as the 30 vs 40, I like the little bit less noise from the 4-stroke 30.


----------

